# Icd-10



## kasuch (Apr 16, 2010)

I need to answer the following question:

Describe how the coder will know that they have the full alpha-numeric ICD-10 code?

Any ideas?

Thanks, 


Kate Suchanek


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 16, 2010)

Odd question.  The answer will be if it is coded to the highest level of specificity.  Just like ICD-9


----------

